# Smoking in the barn!



## MakeYourMark

This is a serious issue. Not only is there a huge fire hazard, but the second-hand smoke that your horse is inhaling is extremely dangerous to his or her health. It is definitely time to put your foot down. Talk to the barn owner, and express your concerns. He or she should agree with you, and a sign and an enforced rule is a good idea! If your barn owner doesn't want to follow through with this, then you should change barns. With someone smoking in and around the barn, your horse is at an extreme risk. :\

Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## themacpack

All you can do is speak to the BO as it is there place to make and enforce any rules. If they do not take action to your satisfaction, be prepared to move.


----------



## Thoro

Thanks guys, I didn't think of the smoke inhalation part!
I'll talk to her and I'll let you know what ends up happening.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I'm actually* shocked* that the barn owner allows smoking any where near her barn! :shock:

Good luck Thoro in your talk with her. Hopefully she'll listen and implement a smoking ban ASAP.


----------



## xJumperx

Yes, please let us know what happens...


----------



## kitten_Val

Jake and Dai said:


> I'm actually* shocked* that the barn owner allows smoking any where near her barn! :shock:


I agree, Jake. In ALL good barns I know it's the biggest NO-NO.


----------



## Fingerlakes

Yeah, my brother does it on occasion and catches **** for it. It's a bad practice.


----------



## gunslinger

My wife smokes, I don't. I am constantly reminding her what a burned down barn full of horses would look like.

Health issues aside, it's a fire hazard.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm proud to say I'm not a smoker anymore. When I did smoke, I never smoked in my barn but did in the arenas. On someone else's property, never. Safety issues aside, that's just common courtesy. 

I am shocked that she would smoke anywhere near hay. That's extremely dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

Yes, shocking that this would be allowed. I would not keep my horse at a barn that allowed smoking in any areas of hay, shelters, tack and related care products, feed and first aid supplies.

I went to a lady's house one day to visit and we walked over to her barn. She lit up right at the door. I was so stunned that without even thinking I said, "Hey, don't smoke at the barn." even though it was at her place.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I don't allow smoking on my property, let alone at my barn or in the feed barns. I'd throw a hissy if I caught someone smoking here. I'm with everyone else, pretty shocked that it's allowed at all. I'd probably move if they didn't do something to stop it.


----------



## Iseul

I know we all use to smoke at the barn I was previously at to lease. BO, boarders, myself, leaser's parents, etc. It was never an issue because most walked into the arena or outside in the grass, the loft was just an idiotic place to smoke. The loft was not only full of hay, but it's 20ft up and what would be the motive to go up a rattling ladder just to stand/sit in hay dust to smoke a cigarette..?
The BO never told anyone not to smoke (did ask people to go outside if she was working in the barn after she quit smoking), just told them to make sure it was out before it was put in the garbage. Everyone I know that smoked there rolled the rest of the tobacco (that they didn't smoke) after they were done and before they put it in the bin.
The hay wasn't an issue because it was in the loft, the barn was well ventilated, the arena dirt wasn't catching fire, everyone was careful, and no one minded if someone politely asked them to walk out of the barn if they didn't want to be around the smoke.

I can definitely see why it is less than desirable in a barn though, especially with different sorts of set-ups. While I don't see an issue with a barn like the one I was at, a lot of the others that I've been to, I would never light up in, just because of the set-up, nothing else. Though, I would definitely just talk to the BO and let him/her know what you want done and that you feel it's a danger to her barn. Most people will put their foot down much more forcefully they feel something of theirs is being threatened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

I also stopped smoking. Arenas yes, When I boarded there where chairs under shade trees, with ash trays , filled with sand. Never near the hay. Never near manure piles. You should voice this to the owner as a concern, and then ask would it be okay to place no smoking signs, and I would find some sort of metal cannister and fill it with sand and place it under the no smoking sign.


----------



## flytobecat

I can't believe they would allow smoking in the barn. We don't even allow smoking past the parking area at our barn.
One of the reasons why this is a rule is because a few years ago someone was smoking in the round pen and caught the ground on fire when she put her butt out in the dirt. We had been putting manure in the round pen to create a soft track for the horses. She buried butt under the dirt, but there were air pockets in the loose dirt & the butt wasn't quite out. It caught the dry manure on fire and burned around the the round pen. Fortunately there was no wind to carry a spark to the barn.


----------



## Mckellar

I'm my barn that I ran I smoked in the arena but to boarders who smoked I told them stomp the butt out until it falls apart and douse it with water then goes in the designated disposal pot lol. My last barn was very clean high end so smoking to to in and out was okay, it's hard to describe the set up but you where at large doors and little hazard. I didn't because it was such a nice place... I know how classy smoking is :|. Some barns allow it but really should not unless you are in your car or far away at a designated area. Other then the obvious health and safety issue it STINKS and I smoke and i know how nasty it is ( not to steal the post but I'm trying to quit, anyone have any tips?) 

What Stevenson said is great, very fair to everyone involved 

Tell the BO it's an insurance problem and if your horse dies in a fire... There will be problems.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Mckellar said:


> ( not to steal the post but I'm trying to quit, anyone have any tips?)


Sugar free hard candy, cinnamon toothpicks, lots of will power. I also had a jar that I put the money in I would have spent on cigarettes for a month and bought a new pair of ostrich boots. That was good incentive  I'd tried a few times before this go, Chantix made me feel sick, tried the electronic cigarette, patches, etc. Cold turkey was the only way that worked for me, the other ways putting nicotine still in my system I did good for a week or two and then I picked them back up. I've been smoke free for almost 9 months


----------



## busysmurf

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Sugar free hard candy, cinnamon toothpicks, lots of will power. I also had a jar that I put the money in I would have spent on cigarettes for a month and bought a new pair of ostrich boots. That was good incentive  I'd tried a few times before this go, Chantix made me feel sick, tried the electronic cigarette, patches, etc. Cold turkey was the only way that worked for me, the other ways putting nicotine still in my system I did good for a week or two and then I picked them back up. I've been smoke free for almost 9 months


Getting pregnant was the only way I was finally able to quit,LOL! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

I don't know where you're located at but in many states it is illegal to smoke inside any building. In the state of Washington it's illegal to not only smoke inside but in addition to smoke within 25 feet of any door, window or intake vent. And building includes anything with a roof, including bus shelters, warehouses and of course, barns.

Also you many want to talk to the barn owner as typically the insurence requires there be no smoking on the property and *SHOULD* anything happen and its found that a ciggerette is the cause of the fire, they will not cover the damage.


----------



## waresbear

I doubt the BO's insurance would cover a fire if it was started by an employee smoking in a barn. You might want to mention that to the owner and ask about how their insurance works.


----------



## Celeste

They say that welbutrin (an antidepressant) helps a lot of people quit smoking. It apparently blocks the desire to smoke.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Maybe the BO doesn't even have insurance to cover the barn/horses/stuff inside. Might be worthwhile to find out about insurance coverage for your horse and why they permit smoking. Just ask is the best way...


----------



## Paintlover1965

Where I board my horses smoking and drinking alcohol are not allowed on the premises. Smoking is only allowed behind the gate where you park your car. We all are responsible for enforcing these rules even if the BO is not around to do so himself. We all have a vested interest. As for smoking cessation tips first you have to have the will to want to stop smoking and be open to try something. Secondly, in our hospital, we use nicotine patches in decreasing increments depending on how much you smoke and use a nicotine inhaler in conjunction with the patch for reducing cravings. Other medications can be prescribed by your doctor if need as well. Good luck and good health to you!


----------



## fkonidaris

There are smokers at the barn I board at (sigh...including me), but there is a designated smoking area FAR away from the barn/hay at the edge of the property next to the fire pit. My horse is in the barn and the last thing I would ever want is for the barn to catch on fire with my horse in there or anyone elses. Maybe you can talk to the BO about creating a "designated smoking area" a good distance away. Then the trainer/farrier/jack of all trades doesn't have to necessarily leave or quit, but for the safety of the horses and riders have a "safe" area to smoke at.


----------



## eclipseranch

Oh my:shock:! barn rule or not its good common sense not to have any kind of fire/hot ash, lighter, etc near dry dead plants that we call hay...sorrry for the sarcasm..but I would have zero tolerance for that 1 ! not only is she risking the barn & the horses..she is risking the people too! I don't get upset with too many things but that would make me furious! If the owner doesn't see it as an issue....don't think about moving..get your horse out of there as fast as possible!


----------



## enh817

This has been an issue at a number of barns I've been at as well.

One barn was particularly bad. We were constantly having issues with the Mexican men that lived on the property to clean stalls and such (not sure what to call them, as they weren't really grooms or ranch hands... stable hands?)
Not only did we have a hard time trying to get them not to smoke inside or near the barns, we were always finding cigarette butts in the grassy areas where we'd graze our horses. NOT GOOD!
I ended up leaving that place for a number of reasons, the smoking issues being one of them, and I, myself, was a smoker at that time. 


I, too, quit cold turkey. For me, using a change of environment really helps me break bad habits. With smoking, I was moving to another city, new apartment, new barn, new social circle, new everything. I knew I'd been wanting to quit, so I used that as my opportunity. Smoked my last 'grit just before getting in the car to head out on the road, the day I moved, and never smoked another. Jolly Ranchers were my best friends for a few weeks. Now, I'm totally repulsed by even the smell, I have no desire to taste another cigarette, as long as I live. I think my addiction was more about the habit of smoking that I had gotten into, as it seems like I had an easier time quitting than other people I know. Now, I'm totally repulsed by the smell and have zero desire to ever taste another cigarette. 
Good luck!


----------



## zurmdahl

I don't think it's out of line to say something at all. I boarded at a barn where everyone smoked all over the place :/ it was gross not to mention dangerous.


----------



## stevenson

I stopped cold turkey. i just had to mentally prepare that it is gross, stinky , putrid, it was hard but now I hate the smell. I did gain weight, more than I expected .


----------



## Asama

As a smoker, this totally repulsed me. What a terrible thing to do. Does this woman not realize that she is not only putting someone else's property in danger but also LIVING animals?

I was basically raised on my grandfathers farm and he was a two-pack a day kinda old man. He was old fashioned and STILL refused to smoke anyway near the outbuildings containing feed, hay and especially the barn! 

I don't know what's going through some people's minds these days...


----------



## frizzy

I'd say put your foot down its harming the the horses health and a serious fire hazard, it might help if you point out too the owner how much of a fire hazard it is


----------



## PaintHorseMares

If you have ever seen how quickly (and hot) a bale of hay or barn burns, you would not tolerate any fire near a barn regardless of how careful folks may try to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

PaintHorseMares said:


> If you have ever seen how quickly (and hot) a bale of hay or barn burns, you would not tolerate any fire near a barn regardless of how careful folks may try to be.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No doubt! I just burned some bad bales yesterday (and found the leak in the hay barn roof that caused the problem, ugh) and it never fails to amaze me how darn hot it burns.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow I never even considered what smoking in a barn would do. You think it would be obvious.. my previous employer owned a barn and smoked like 3-4 cigarettes a day, didn't matter the location. 

Now I realize how dangerous it could have ended if fate hadn't been so kind.. sheesh.


----------



## starlinestables

This is going to sound bad. I'll smoke in my barn, however, they're no smoking signs up and written in the rules. I tell boarders "do as I say and not as I do" when it comes to smoking in the barn. Not that I'm a big smoker (maybe 2 or 3 a day during extra stressful weeks) but I have sooo much blood, sweat and tears invested in my barn that I know I'm not going to burn it down. Other people obviously don't have the attachment I have and are more likely to be careless. In fact, those blood, sweat and tears is what started the smoking. Barn management, building indoor arena, building new house and a 4 y/o son is A LOT of stress and it helps a bit. I think every one of my instructors or trainers smoke whenever and where ever. In fact, it drove me nuts that they rode with a cig hanging out of their mouths! 

I definitely would say something to your barn owner though! Again, outsiders most likely don't care enough. I would never ever dream of smoking at another barn either.


----------



## Thoro

Hi all,
thanks for all the replies, to be honest I hadn't considered a lot of the risks that were mentioned.
I talked to the barn owner and she said she would tell her to stop. I forgot to mention about a sign but I will get a chance this weekend I'm sure because everybody will be there haying [ugh]

The worker is the ultimate idiot, I doubt she could care less about the barn and horses and if everything burned. 
It's one of those cases where the BO feels bad for her because she doesn't have a job so the BO scrapes up some odd jobs for her so she can earn some money, and because she quits every job she ever gets where she actually has to work [she sits around and texts 3/4 of the time and swims in their pool, the BO doesn't know because she works at her husbands business and doesn't get home until after the idiots gone] and she will only take jobs that she can bring her dogs to.

I don't really know about the whole insurance thing, there's one of those signs that says the BO isn't liable for injury/death/stolen belongings etc. So does that mean she and her worker are not liable for anything? Something else to talk to her about anyway.

I don't know if the worker/bum will actually stop but at least now I can tell her to stop when I see her. Of course, she probably won't listen, but I'm looking into another farm to board at anyway.

Last thing, what is everyones feelings about dogs at the barn? and at/in the ring? I'm getting pretty ticked about it. If her stupid dog gets kicked in the head [and it's come pretty close to happening] because they keep chasing my horse I know she's going to go ballistic. 

It probably is a good thing I'm thinking about leaving!


----------



## Celeste

Dogs should not chase horses, ever.
If they do annoy the horses, a good thing about it is that they can condition the horses not to be afraid of dogs that you might meet out and about.
My dog will follow horses around the arena, so if anybody is going to ride, we put her in her pen.


----------



## Thoro

Yeah my horse used to be terrified of dogs but he doesn't mind them so much anymore, however he still gets nervous when they follow him right on his heels [especially at the trot and canter] and there's two of them that run behind him when I'm riding him. He has given a kick at them too and all the worker does is scream at them to 'get over here now!' and they totally ignore her.:?


----------



## Celeste

My dog totally ignores me if I tell her what to do. She would no doubt get her head kicked in if she had her way. Thus the pen.........


----------



## Thoro

lol, yes, but at least you take care of her instead of screaming your head off and then going oh well, whatever. 

It's weird, she ties one but not the other two.


----------



## stephshark

Just wanted to commend you for speaking up to the owner about the smoking- in no way should it be allowed, for all of the obvious reasons. As far as the dogs, personally I get annoyed when people bring their pets to a barn and let them run wild and poop everywhere. Good thing you're exploring other options- good luck!


----------



## katbalu

Thoro said:


> I don't really know about the whole insurance thing, there's one of those signs that says the BO isn't liable for injury/death/stolen belongings etc. So does that mean she and her worker are not liable for anything? Something else to talk to her about anyway.


 A sign that says, 'we're not liable for anything' does not necessarily make one not liable. Otherwise, I'd be wearing a sign that said that everywhere I went. 'I'm not liable for anything.'
Signs and waivers cannot, and do not, prevent lawsuits and judgements in liability against companies, businesses and/or the general public. While they may help a case by stating that the 'wronged' party knew the inherent risks, and chose to participate/continue farther in the endeavor anyway, they do not negate negligent behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady

Absoluely not.....do you EVER, EVER smoke in a barn.....that is just the most selfish thing for someone to do that has the smallest clue about horses.:evil:


----------



## Saddlebag

If a barn fire is attributable to cigarette smoking the insurance won't cover it. The owners are putting themselves at risk by either allowing it or turning a blind eye. You need to talk to them.


----------



## Thoro

stephshark said:


> Just wanted to commend you for speaking up to the owner about the smoking- in no way should it be allowed, for all of the obvious reasons. As far as the dogs, personally I get annoyed when people bring their pets to a barn and let them run wild and poop everywhere. Good thing you're exploring other options- good luck!


Thanks!

"A sign that says, 'we're not liable for anything' does not necessarily make one not liable. Otherwise, I'd be wearing a sign that said that everywhere I went. 'I'm not liable for anything.'
Signs and waivers cannot, and do not, prevent lawsuits and judgements in liability against companies, businesses and/or the general public. While they may help a case by stating that the 'wronged' party knew the inherent risks, and chose to participate/continue farther in the endeavor anyway, they do not negate negligent behavior."

Alright, Thank you. I am definitely going to talk to her about it.

[Sorry, I didn't know how to quote more then one persons post]


----------



## Golden Horse

starlinestables said:


> This is going to sound bad. I'll smoke in my barn, however, they're no smoking signs up and written in the rules. I tell boarders "do as I say and not as I do" when it comes to smoking in the barn.


Yes you are right it does sound bad.


----------



## Thoro

Ugh, just got into a fight with the idiot odd jobs worker. I wish I was still at my old barn


----------



## Saddlebag

Here is something some of the barn smokers haven't taken in to consideration. Barns are full of fine hay dust which may or may not be visible, but it's there. The act of lighting a cigarette can ignite the dust which can turn into a huge ball of fire in an instant because the dust is everywhere. Tragedy results because it happens so fast.


----------



## jaydee

*smoking in barns*

I don't smoke and wouldn't allow anyone else to smoke in my barn and neither should anyone else. Move your horse ASAP before it gets toasted by the idiot.
My dogs know how to behave around horses, they know to keep out of the way but I couldn't cope with dogs wandering around the place without control - thats an accident waiting to happen, they trip someone up, get kicked, trodden on, chew stuff, disagree with each other. No thank you. And these people who think its cute so see their dogs racing around a field all under their horses galloping hooves and getting kicked at. That is so going to end badly one day.


----------



## marla

Thats insanely dangerous! At one of the barn I have ridden at the instructor smoked in the barn. Hay catches on fire so fast! The dogs I dont mind as long as they dont run into the arena. At two of the barn Ive ridden at, if the dog runs out infront of you its your job to stop and watch out even if your cantering jumping etc,!


----------



## verona1016

I definitely wouldn't put up with smoking being allowed at the barn and would consider that a reason to move to another barn no matter how convenient the location or friendly the people. I have a hard enough time with the cobwebs at my barn... they do a pretty good job of keeping them out of the "common" areas but not so much in the stalls or less used corners of the barn, and cobwebs are a fire hazard, as well.

As for dogs, I think it's ok as long as the dogs are trained not to harass the horses, stay out their way in the arena, etc. If they're not, they need to be left at home or tied up out of the way. However, dog owners who bring their dogs also need to be aware that not all horses like dogs, either. Probably not a big problem at a small boarding barn like yours, but I board at a big facility with 75 stalls so there are always horses coming in and out and you never know if the new horses have been exposed to dogs or not. Shortly after I bought my horse, he tried going after one of the trainer's dogs while I was leading him out of the arena (seemingly unprovoked) so we thought maybe he didn't get along with dogs. He's never done this since and doesn't seem to give them a second thought now, but I'm still watchful whenever the dogs go near him. I'd feel awful if my horse injured someone's dog...


----------



## Chardavej

I don't allow smoking around the barn, only in the designated smoking area, which is at the fire pit that is surrounding by gravel. Luckily at this time no boarders smoke.

Here is the designated smoking area:


----------



## foxhuntcowboy

I smoke while riding on trails mainly and occasionally in the indoor arena. I don't smoke in the barn nor while tacking up, I don't want to hurt those beautiful animals. Luckily I don't smoke weed, I shudder to think what would happen while high.


----------



## Copperhead

I smoke out in the parking lot and the cigarette is either disposed of in the burn barrel or in the trash, after thoroughly being snubbed out. I will never be responsible for a barn fire through an inproperly disposed of cigarette.


----------



## Madamefifi

I don't even think about smoking when I'm in the barn/around the horses. I feel guilty enough smoking in the house with a cat on my lap, lol.


----------



## TurkishVan

Hell YES you should say something! That's unacceptable!!!

Let me mention one thing before I go on, though. Horses who have runs will STILL burn to death if the barn catches on fire. You know why? Because for some horses, their stall is considered the "safest place." I have heard of more than once incident where a barn has caught fire, and horses with runs died because they refused to leave their stalls. One man in particular was in the stall with the horse, pushing it, pulling it, literally beating it with a whip, trying to make it move and leave the stall. It wouldn't budge. The man almost died as the building tumbled down around him. Unfortunately he had to leave the horse, and it did die in the fire. 

If I were you, I'd use the "2 questions, and a zinger" approach. I'd pose the question to your barn owner like this:
"Excuse me, _barn owner's name_? I have a couple of questions. Hay burns hot and fast, correct?" And her/his answer should be, "Yes." Thn you ask, "That's why we keep it away from all hot things/flames/etc., correct?" And again, their answer should be "Yes." Then the zinger; "So why is the trainer/farrier/manager allowed to smoke in the barn, around the horses, and around the hay?" 

You have to ask 2 questions that must be answered with a "yes". Your barn owner might think you're an idiot at first, but who cares! 
This is serious! If the owner acts like this is no big deal, then I'd inquire about her insurance, and ask for their number. If she asks why, I'd say, "Well, I was just going to inform them about your decision in letting 'so&so' smoke in the barn, around the horses and especially around the hay." 
Then, needless to say, I'd move!


----------



## foxhuntcowboy

TurkishVan said:


> Hell YES you should say something! That's unacceptable!!!
> 
> Let me mention one thing before I go on, though. Horses who have runs will STILL burn to death if the barn catches on fire. You know why? Because for some horses, their stall is considered the "safest place." I have heard of more than once incident where a barn has caught fire, and horses with runs died because they refused to leave their stalls. One man in particular was in the stall with the horse, pushing it, pulling it, literally beating it with a whip, trying to make it move and leave the stall. It wouldn't budge. The man almost died as the building tumbled down around him. Unfortunately he had to leave the horse, and it did die in the fire.
> 
> If I were you, I'd use the "2 questions, and a zinger" approach. I'd pose the question to your barn owner like this:
> "Excuse me, _barn owner's name_? I have a couple of questions. Hay burns hot and fast, correct?" And her/his answer should be, "Yes." Thn you ask, "That's why we keep it away from all hot things/flames/etc., correct?" And again, their answer should be "Yes." Then the zinger; "So why is the trainer/farrier/manager allowed to smoke in the barn, around the horses, and around the hay?"
> 
> You have to ask 2 questions that must be answered with a "yes". Your barn owner might think you're an idiot at first, but who cares!
> This is serious! If the owner acts like this is no big deal, then I'd inquire about her insurance, and ask for their number. If she asks why, I'd say, "Well, I was just going to inform them about your decision in letting 'so&so' smoke in the barn, around the horses and especially around the hay."
> Then, needless to say, I'd move!


My cousin and I are careful not to burn the horses. We don't even use crops nor hit with reins now as cruelty to animals we find appauling.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

You know this thread is from June of last year...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Maybe the cowboy is in fact a weed smoker and never noticed:wink:


----------



## TurkishVan

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> You know this thread is from June of last year...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Lol! I didn't even notice! :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

foxhuntcowboy said:


> My cousin and I are careful not to burn the horses. We don't even use crops nor hit with reins now as cruelty to animals we find appauling.


Should I...what the heck. Hitting with reins or a crop doesn't really count as animal cruelty. In that case, I am a horrible person who uses my reins to whack my horses butt when he refuses to listen to my aids. If i understood you wrong, sorry.


----------



## Thoro

Hey guys, This thread is pretty old, definitely a lot has happened since!
I left the old barn (as many had suggested) turns out the BO was too much of a wimp to tell the Bum to stop smoking. That, combined with the Bum keeping her 10 (yes 10! And none of them altered:shock::shock: )dogs in the hayloft, where they pooped and urinated on the hay which also dripped down into the aisle (old gappy barn) and on my tack :x, hiding the jump cups and breaking poles so I couldn't set up jumps, which would apparently get in her way when doing barrels, screaming and swearing at me because I wouldn't 'submit' to everything she tried to order me too do (the Bum wasn't my trainer, instructor, farrier, employer, no way was I listening to her) there was a lot more, kind of turned into a train wreck at the end.

But either way I'm so glad to be at a different farm, I didn't realize how on edge I was at the other place with that maniac there (towards the end of my time there I always had another person with me just in case, The Bum had definite issues and no anger management) 
Nobody smokes in this barn or swears at me, my horse is doing better too he's gained weight and is less nervous then he was there
as my grandma would say everything happens for a reason and I am so so glad I left, especially since shortly after, the loser moved in with BO and her family, and is now there 24/7


----------



## PaintMare

This is a huge issue. People should not smoke in barns but they do. If your paying to keep your horse there then you have a right to say something. Every barn I've been to people smoke...now I know certain people would get upset if I said something....there are some people that would probably kick you out. You just have to feel the person out....and if you say something make sure your polite. if they don't stop smoking then maybe think about finding somewhere else to board.


----------



## TurkishVan

Glad to hear that you switched, and left that awful place!

I can't see how barns like that make any business whatsoever. But, people don't have a choice sometimes! You gotta go where you gotta go!

10 dogs, all staying in the hayloft?! Seriously?! Good god! It sounded like a trash pit!!!


----------



## Thoro

TurkishVan said:


> Glad to hear that you switched, and left that awful place!
> 
> I can't see how barns like that make any business whatsoever. But, people don't have a choice sometimes! You gotta go where you gotta go!
> 
> 10 dogs, all staying in the hayloft?! Seriously?! Good god! It sounded like a trash pit!!!


It definitely ended up being one! Two shepherd type dogs and their eight adolescent age puppies, the place REEKED!


----------



## Saddlebag

Hay itself isn't the great danger, it's the hay dust. It is everywhere and lighting a match at the wrong time can literally set the air on fire.


----------

